

Example of a good YC application video - haack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nTFBO5lvGc

======
haack
This was highlighted as a good example of a YC application video by pg
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=855057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=855057)).
The original link is now dead so I have reposted with a working link.

